# homelite sx135 string trimmer runs looses power



## b.van (Jul 31, 2005)

My homelite sx135 ut20601-a starts and run for about 1 minute then bogs down and won't regain initial power... tried cleaning filter, adjusting the L and H needles, and remixing fuel.... still bogs down; doesn't provide enough power to trim effectively.... could it be the fuel filter ? If so how replace (entire tank assembly) ?


----------



## b.van (Jul 31, 2005)

Can anyone help me ? trimmer runs fine of 1 minute then slows down and won't regain speed even with full throttle... it appears there is a fuel filter in the tank.. could that be the problem ? does one have to replace the entire tank to replace the filter ?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. My guess is the engine is running lean and overheating. I would try opening the high end needle about 1/4 turn.


----------

